# Table saw blade won't spin



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

When I turn on the table saw I get a humming sound from the motor. I also get a ticking sound which I believe is from the relay. The blade spins freely, by hand, when it's off, but it won't spin after I turn it on (haven't tried it by hand when it's on). The capacitor is not swollen nor is there any leakage coming from it. What could be causing the table saw not to work properly?

Thanks

EDIT:
This is a Rockwell 9" 34-580 table saw.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

My best guess is the capacitor. They don't have to be swollen or leaking. They are not that expensive. Just replace the one you've got and try it. Or pull the motor and take it into a motor repair shop.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Could be the centifugal switch


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

+1 on what Bill said. It might also be the centrifugal switch in the end of the motor. Try blowing out the motor, sometimes sawdust builds up in the switch.

Edit: Cutmantom posted while I was typing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If it is the cap, it should go if you give it a spin by hand. If it is the centrifugal switch, you might whack the motor on the end with a mallet. It may go and maybe not.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

spin it and then turn it on while it is still spinning.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

1. What kind of saw is this?
2. My contractor saw is broken at the moment, it does the same thing, motor is fine, but the gears that drive the blade are, shattered… May be a similiar problem.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Another vote for a dead cap .


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Not enough information to go off of to say what the problem is, you can say this or that, but without knowing what it is, how it's driven, we don't know, could be a broken belt… Motors hum when they are on.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

if your bearings are bad the motor will hum sometimes, can you spin the blade freely very easy or is it hard if the bearings are bad the blade will lock and unlock sometimes take the belt off and see what happens


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

thats how I found out my bearings were bad at first I thought I burnt the motor but it was just the bearings so take the belt off and make sure it's the motor


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok. So I went down and started the table saw. It actually started spinning by itself. Unfortunately, it spun very slowly. I applied a small resistance to the blade, it stopped and then it wouldn't spin back up even if I helped it spin. Also, there was a burning smell. I'm guessing that rules out the capacitor. Could it still be the centrifugal switch?


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

sounds like bearings are cold that means it will start till they get hot and swell then the saw locks up have you taken the belt off yet and tried the motor by itself?


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

You do realize that though people sound like they know exactly what's wrong with your table saw, your table saw may not even have the parts they are talking about…..

Table saws are not made the same way, some are gear driven, some are belt driven….. INFORMATION is needed to help diagnose your table saw, and from what you are saying it would be best before you burn out the motor, if that's not just the brushes going out as well….


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Why not get someone who knows about these things and can be trusted these days sadly not to screw you because of your ignorance of the problem (such people are only too frequent these days sorry but it's true) then play it by ear or better still contact the manufacturters of the saw for advice. Alistair


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Lots of advice here, but none I would listen to because the most important has not been mentioned. DON'T TRY SPINNING THE BLADE WITH THE SAW TURNED ON OR EVEN PLUGGED IN! Your fingers are worth more than that. Pull the plug then remove the belt. Now figure out if it is bearing or capacitor or what ever.


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

If you have a volt meter, testing a capacitor is pretty easy. Set it on Ohms setting and put the probes on the terminals . Reverse the probes and you should get a kick on the meter, Easier to see with an analog meter than a digital meter though. If you get only a wiggle on the meter try changing the scale. If it doesn't move your cap is bad.
Mark


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

This is a Rockwell 34-580 table saw.

@grizzlymunchin 
I don't believe it's stopping because it's getting too hot because it still spins when it's turned off and I spin it and because it sometimes doesn't even spin up when I turn it on.

@TCCcabinetmaker 
I believe this is a direct drive motor and not a belt-driven motor.

@papadan 
If it's not plugged in I will spin the blade with my hand; otherwise, I will use a piece of wood to turn the blade when it's on.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in the middle of the same situation right now. Changed the bearings, no help. Installed a new capacitor, no help. Centrifugal switch operates properly. Kept messing with it until I burned the motor out. Solution? $320.00 for a new motor. Heed the advice of those who recommend having a qualified tech check it out. It'll save you a lot of time and possibly a lot of money.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Constant electronic speed controller burnt out would be my guess, that's if the motor is equipped with one.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, if it's a direct drive rather than belt, you most likely have a stripped gear.

Also, it's not a good idea to turn the blade at all even when a board when the motor is on.


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

sounds bad hope you get it fixed good luck


----------



## grizzlymunchin (Aug 17, 2013)

scotsman why don't you keep your trap shut please, just don't say nothin unless you have something good to say clique master


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Now we're getting somewhere! What you have on that saw is a direct drive 1hp 110v single phase universal motor. No capacitor,no gears and no belt! The 9" blade (do not use a larger blade) bolts directly to the motor. If the motor is just humming or barely turns, you're going to need a motor. If the motor's the original, it's pushing 30 years or older and past it's life span. IMHO not a saw worth fixing, but if you really want to, you need to find a local motor repair shop. I also found this on fleabay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Delta-Rockwell-34-570-580-Table-Saw-Motor-1hp-1ph-/360714998672
Good grief! EReplacementParts.com wants $520 + tax and shipping! Good luck with whatever you do!

Edit: My mistake! There is a capacitor for the motor on this saw. You may still just need the capacitor. I found an exploded parts/wiring diagram in my files if you'ld like it. Let me know and I can email you the pdf.


----------

